# Hekate CTCaer 5.1.0 & Nyx 0.8.3 released



## PatrickD85 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice, my preferred way to run payloads and the like


----------



## MSearles (Dec 9, 2019)

I've never used Hekate. I use SX OS. Is there any reason I should have Hekate installed on my Switch?


----------



## ignare (Dec 9, 2019)

MSearles said:


> I've never used Hekate. I use SX OS. Is there any reason I should have Hekate installed on my Switch?


Lakka is what I use it for. Hekate will always be one of the best ways to let you see more info and settings for you Switch,


----------



## lordelan (Dec 9, 2019)

Very nice. I only wish there was a way to use Android and an emuMMC that is compatible with Atmosphère *and* SX OS on the same SD card.
Doesn't seem like @TariqSoftDev is coming around with his multi sd card solution soon™ sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 9, 2019)

nice


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 9, 2019)

And with that I will update my stock firmware thank you Hekate team such a reliable payload


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Dec 9, 2019)

god blessing the sceners


----------



## Something whatever (Dec 10, 2019)

Got an error {No .ini or boot entire found}

I think I deleled my ini file...any help please


----------



## DjWesley (Dec 10, 2019)

hello, after update i get the "pkg2 decryption failed error ... is sept updated?"
how do I solve this? any help ?


----------



## Danethos86 (Dec 12, 2019)

im confused on how to do payload atm using tegra and only sees the hakate 5.0.2 and not new 5.1.1 or ...5.1.0  what can i use for new payload or is tegra missing something?


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2019)

Hekate got updated to 5.1.1 yesterday and Nyx 0.8.4. Run them @Danethos86 since they're updated with bugfixes and even faster boot!


----------



## Akira (Dec 12, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Hekate got updated to 5.1.1 yesterday and Nyx 0.8.4. Run them @Danethos86 since they're updated with bugfixes and even faster boot!


Does it come with sigpatches already or i have to download it separately?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Dec 12, 2019)

Akira said:


> Does it come with sigpatches already or i have to download it separately?


You have to download them separately.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2019)

Akira said:


> Does it come with sigpatches already or i have to download it separately?


Hekate will never come with signature patches.


----------



## Danethos86 (Dec 12, 2019)

Basically wanna know how to send a payload to hakate sense tegra rcm will only detect my 5.0.2 payload and not the new 5.1.1
Is there something i am doing to not have tegra detect the new payload to send?


----------



## TariqSoftDev (Dec 14, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Very nice. I only wish there was a way to use Android and an emuMMC that is compatible with Atmosphère *and* SX OS on the same SD card.
> Doesn't seem like @TariqSoftDev is coming around with his multi sd card solution soon™ sadly.


It will come soon, I'm just working on the modchip, been more active on the discord heh.


----------



## lordelan (Dec 14, 2019)

TariqSoftDev said:


> It will come soon, I'm just working on the modchip, been more active on the discord heh.


Which Discord?


----------



## TariqSoftDev (Dec 14, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Which Discord?


https://discord.gg/V9BRfUM

This one, the modchip is having Triple eMMC added to it onboard heh.


----------



## lordelan (Dec 14, 2019)

TariqSoftDev said:


> https://discord.gg/V9BRfUM
> 
> This one, the modchip is having Triple eMMC added to it onboard heh.


Now that's something! Thank you


----------

